# Was haltet ihr von World of Tanks



## NEXUS68 (14 Juni 2014)

Hallo was haltet ihr von World of Tanks bin seit 2011 dabei und macht immer noch Spaß .


----------



## Cav (15 Juni 2014)

Ich zocke es "erst" seit etwa 2 Jahren aber mir gefällt es auch noch gut. Ist auch so ziemlich das einzige Spiel, das ich derzeit zocke. :WOW:


----------



## molart (22 Juni 2014)

Ich zocke es seit ca. 1 Jahr mit Unterbrechungen, macht spaß nur in den unteren Levels sind zu viele die überhaupt nicht wissen was sie tun.


----------



## dermarkus (28 Juli 2014)

Ich zocke es seit ca. 1 Jahr mit Unterbrechungen


----------



## Tristanis (5 Aug. 2014)

Zwischendurch wars mal arg verbuggt, es ruckelte ständig. Aber das haben sie gut wieder hinbekommen, immer noch ein klasse Spiel!


----------



## vtel (12 Okt. 2014)

Ist es eigentlich Hardware hungrig oder geht das auch mit nem i5?


----------



## miker (22 Nov. 2014)

Hi, ich spiele es so oft wie ich Zeit hab. Macht Spaß


----------



## Cav (26 Nov. 2014)

vtel schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich Hardware hungrig oder geht das auch mit nem i5?



Das Spiel ist recht anspruchslos.
Ein i5 reicht locker. Habe auch einen und zocke mit Grafik auf maximaler Stufe.


----------

